# Delays in Dover...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-60965245

Not great news if you are planning on travelling that way.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm booked on DFDS Dieppe later this month and just hope it doesn't clog up that route.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Lots of school skiing trips going out my coach this weekend. That will be fun.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Dover reports that is it starting to ease so fingers crossed.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The news (and truth) of what is happening at Dover is very strictly controlled by this guy. His grip on ouput makes Putin's press minders look like pussy cats.

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...-at-the-centre-of-brexit-i-signed-up-for-that


----------

